# HELP WITH NEW WORKOUT



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok the time has come for change, my form started to suffer due to adding too heavy weight too fast, the weights started to suffer as in they stopped going higher and my body has had enough and lost strengh so all round bad 2 weeks lol.

A number of questions here so please bear with me,

1/ I assume as it was years ago the best way to build size is stick to heavy weights in strict form for between 6-8 reps ? starting with 6 and allways trying to add another stricted rep until you reach 8 then add weight and drop down to 6 reps again. SO IF THIS IS RIGHT I WILL STICK WITH THIS

2/ I have been doing the following but have been told i am overtraining which i had to disagree with as i had trained like this before for many years but now i am happy to admit defeat and make changes.

Monday........chest & triceps

Wednesday...back & legs

Friday...........shoulders & biceps

I have to admit i still think this is excellent in theory as you hit each body part once a week but im not seeing results. Please advise what you would do.

3/ Would it be better to stick to basics and work the whole body on one day and do this say Mondays & Fridays or stick to seperating the body parts.

4/ Finally ive allways beleived in 3 different exercises per workout per body part is this still the way to go.

STARTING AGAIN ON MONDAY HOPEFULLY WITH A NEW ROUTINE...

THANKS LADS


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

1. It is different for different people, different exercises and different muscle groups. Experiment and find what's best for you. I personally find that I can build size whether I'm doing 3 reps or 20 - as long as the weight is right (i.e. the last rep is at or close to failure) and the volume is low enough. Switch things up occasionally - doing 6-8 reps forever just won't work.

2. A complete change will do you good. Your current routine means you're hitting shoulders 3 times a week effectively (they DO get hit on chest and back days too). You're hitting bis twice a week, and you're hitting triceps twice a week too. Try to reduce overlap in your new routine.

3. Stick to basics - compounds only. Try something completely different and see how you respond - maybe a 2-day half-body split, or if you're desperate to do a 3-day, just have one of those days for assistance work and keep the other 2 for heavy compounds. Also, consider rotating workouts regularly.

4. If 3 different exercises work for you, keep doing it. If you're not progressing, then do something different (and that doesn't mean do more).


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Cheers big, i got the book you mentioned Brawn and it makes sense but i dont like the idea of not training arms as a workout, i know it probally works as you say you hit muscles using other exercises but i prefere to work arms as most people probally do.

CAN YOU GIVE ME A WEEK WORKOUT FOR ME TO WORK WITH AND ADJUST FOR MYSELF, THE WORK OUT ABOVE IS NOT WORKING. I CHECKED MY MEASURMENTS OVER 2 MONTH PERIOD SEE WHAT YOU THINK.

IN TWO MONTHS.

lost 12lbs (good)

neck....................lost 1/4" assume due to weight loss

chest...................lost 3/4" again assume weight loss

arms...................gained 5mm

forarms...............gained 3/4"

thighs..................lost 1/2"

calfs....................lost 1/4"

NOT GOOD IS IT, HARD TO TELL WHEN YOU ARE CUTTING THOUGH


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Arms are still done in the beyond brawn routines - but they're mostly an afterthought and are hit most with the compounds (like chins and dips) anyway.

In the last 2 months, how much have you lost off your waist? Are you looking better?

For a workout to start from, I would choose whichever workout mentioned in beyond brawn you like the look of the most (I personally like the 2-day half body split as a starter for most people), and then tweak it from there. Don't add anything extra though - just follow the principals of the book and you'll do fine. Remember to do what he says about starting lighter and progressively loading with small amounts each week. This works nicely.

If you feel you need it, take a few days off to fully recover before starting the new routine.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Ive currently taken off a week from weight & diet due to illness:boohoo: but will be back on monday. To be honest i dont like the workouts in brawn, dont get me wrong i bet they work and the principle behind them make sense but it isnt what i am used too.

i lost 2" on waist not too bad, am looking better but still not happy i think i need to loose the same again too be a little happier


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

TYSON said:


> Ive currently taken off a week from weight & diet due to illness:boohoo: but will be back on monday. To be honest i dont like the workouts in brawn, dont get me wrong i bet they work and the principle behind them make sense but it isnt what i am used too.
> 
> i lost 2" on waist not too bad, am looking better but still not happy i think i need to loose the same again too be a little happier


I have not read the book, but you say you dont like them, can you outline them.

Depending on where the weight was sitting mid section/thighs etc sounds like it was Bf lost.

A week layoff may be all you need.

A lot of training is about the intensity you train at and most people wether changeing things regularly or not do not manage to keep training at that intensity.

Dorian yates talks about his HIT style of training

eg:excerpt from chest routine from Dorian

incline barbell press 1x12, 1x10,1x8, 1x8

The last set being the set Dorian talks about being his only true set, but if you look the three previous sets were performed in a pyramid fashion with increasing workloads, the final set includes forced reps, heavy negatives and also rest pause (if you can manage a set like this IMHO you have trained at INTENSITY).

I am not saying you need to train like this at all, just that what ever system you use (5x5, 8x10-12, HIT, Hypertroph Specific Training) you need to train with INTENSITY

What works for one muscle group may not work as well for another, and what works for one person also may not work as well for another, because they have different biochemichal and gentic differences.

So go if what you were doing before seemed to work for you, take a look at the INTENSITY not the weight,you are now putting into that workout and try to increase that


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats good advice, i do love the routine but just seemed to burn myself out (too heavy)

CHEERS


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> Afeter all what works for one muscle group may not work for another, and what works for one person also may not work for another.


I love this quote, I see it all the time. Its like saying some people are human and some are not. LOL 

How about this...?

What works for one muscle group may not work as well for another, and what works for one person also may not work as well for another, because they have different biochemichal and gentic differences.

But it still works.

The biggest coimplaint I have about bodybuilding is the slapping together parts of different non compatible systems to try and make a new system.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeh!, thats where i find the mistake happens, do it my self all the time, then step back and raise the intensity with things like drops and negatives (if you have a decent spotter) rest pause, some of the power lifting techniques (if you train alone) chains and bands, the power rack if you have one is good for rack presses etc


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> Yeh!, thats where i find the mistake happens, do it my self all the time, then step back and raise the intensity with things like drops and negatives (if you have a decent spotter) rest pause, some of the power lifting techniques (if you train alone) chains and bands, the power rack if you have one is good for rack presses etc


yes, good advice


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TYSON said:


> Thats good advice, i do love the routine but just seemed to burn myself out (too heavy)
> 
> CHEERS


Sounds like you are overtraining Tyson.

I love the idea of 1 workset to failure.

I get great results from that.

Excellant for strength.

I cant do that on every exercise as Im recouperating from a shoulder injury so I have to up the volume for the injured area and drop the weight.

But for the areas that I do bomb, I get in blast away then leave.

That one set to failure will get that muscle group strong pretty quick.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Can you give an example please m8


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice new AV, the dorian bit is a great example, most people mis understand dorians idea of HIT. What exactly do you want an example of? HIT, bands/chains, drops ?


----------



## Ultimate Buzz (Feb 11, 2005)

big said:


> 1. 3. Stick to basics - compounds only. Try something completely different and see how you respond - maybe a 2-day half-body split, or if you're desperate to do a 3-day, just have one of those days for assistance work and keep the other 2 for heavy compounds. Also, consider rotating workouts regularly.


Big,

When you say assitance work, are you talking about, conc. curls, tricep extensions etc?

Cheers UB


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Ultimate Buzz said:


> Big,
> 
> When you say assitance work, are you talking about, conc. curls, tricep extensions etc?
> 
> Cheers UB


Yes - anything non-compound. So that would also include things like hamstring curls and also ab work.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok i have decided to stick to the 3 day split as listed at the top of this thread but would like advice on maybe how i should split it. for example what body parts should i do on what days to stop over training


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

TYSON said:


> Ok i have decided to stick to the 3 day split as listed at the top of this thread but would like advice on maybe how i should split it. for example what body parts should i do on what days to stop over training


Mate are you serious?! You've come up with a routine that isn't working for you and yet you still want to use it?!

That point aside, at the least, to minimise overlap, you should do:

Day 1 - Chest, delts, tris (all upper body pushing)

Day 3 - Legs, abs (lower body and core)

Day 5 - Back, bis (all upper body pulling)

Days 2, 6 and 7 are rest days.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ChefX said:


> How about this...?
> 
> What works for one muscle group may not work as well for another, and what works for one person also may not work as well for another, because they have different biochemichal and gentic differences.


Thats what i said didnt I

(love the edit button)


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok cheers, i will give bigs workout a go for now as it is basically the same as mine just different bodyparts. SEE WHAT HAPPENS THEN


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok i have taken all your advise this week and droped my weights alot, using strict form and slightly higher reps.WOW the weights even though they are lower feel great to lift and rather than me working to failure as in cant lift the weight, im training to failure as in my muscles are burning so intensly. I take it this is what i am after as i prefere this alot. I am also suffering from a little muscle sorness this week again i take it this is good and shows i have been training the wrong way for months


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Id go with bigs adivce here.


----------



## adamant (Mar 27, 2005)

TYSON said:


> )look im very new to this and if you could find the time to help me out with a beginners training workout i would really appreciate it
> 
> adam


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I am a bit carefull at giving advice m8 because everyone beleives that their way of training is better. So any advice i give you will be said to be wrong by somebody else but thats life i suppose, but i will tell you what i currently do so you can make your own mind up.....

Mondays.......

chest

shoulders

triceps

Wednesdays.....

legs

abs

Fridays........

back

biceps

Basically the above workout will HELP to over come overtraining which you will probally do as a new trainer....LESS IS MORE.....stick to heavy basic movements to start off with and add some muscle before going into more detailed routines.....

IMPORTANT

Train heavy but very strict............


----------

